# Not a question, but a complaint



## JetFixxxer (Feb 28, 2019)

and the complaint isn't from me. It's from the wife and she has ask how much further down the building of pedal rabbit hole am I going.   She is tired of me asking if my parts arrived today  

This is more addicting then winding pickups.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 28, 2019)

The bigger question is... what the heck to do with all these pedals!?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 28, 2019)

Build a huge pedalboard. Lol.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 28, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Build a huge pedalboard. Lol.


In the process of doing that right now!


----------



## tdukes (Mar 1, 2019)

I've been sticking mine to the wall.


----------



## sertanksalot (Mar 11, 2019)

That looks like an awesome effect palette.  Feel free to share a rectangular photo of the whole set, a little closer up.  Something that would make reddit.com/r/guitarpedals proud like random example:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/guitarpedals/comments/ayyzv0

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 12, 2019)

Velcroed to the wall, that’s a great idea. I’m taking up a bunch of shelf space with my unused ones, I may try that.


----------



## Teddeeh (Mar 17, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


> and the complaint isn't from me. It's from the wife and she has ask how much further down the building of pedal rabbit hole am I going.   She is tired of me asking if my parts arrived today
> 
> This is more addicting then winding pickups.


I get the same shizzle hahaha


----------

